# Best car for 3 kids under 4 ?



## berlininvest (12 May 2010)

All going well, I will soon need to buy a car to accommodate a new-born, a 2 year old, a 3.5 year old, not to mention my wife and I.

Will prob buy a nearly new car, one or 2 years old, probably in the north.

1.  Is there a saloon that will fit the 3 car seats in a row in the back? any recommendations?

2.  If I have to go the people carrier route, what would you recommend in terms of safety and running costs?  

Will prob go diesel again but tax band is also a consideration.

Hope you can help.


----------



## frash (12 May 2010)

I'm in the same boat.

Think it's going to be an S-Max for me.


----------



## Sandals (12 May 2010)

1. was in my own Kia rio saloon with kids exactly the same age (my own two and niece), had to put three year old in booster seat, was very surprised three days later when same kids in Ford mondeo still couldnt fit two car seat and a carry tot for three month old. 

good luck with new baby, ull have your hands full........


----------



## Eithneangela (13 May 2010)

Hyundai Trajet for comfort, Hyundai Santa Fe for basic fit (won't be able to carry a passenger in this as well as 3 kiddies plus car seats)!


----------



## neady (13 May 2010)

I would recommend the Citreon Xara Picasso. I drive a 07 1.6 diesel and I love it. It has 3 seperate back seats so can easily accommodate 3 car seats. I picked one up before Xmas for €12,000


----------



## miser (13 May 2010)

Some saloon/hatch cars will take 3 car seats across, but it really depends on the type & brand of the car seat. 
This has been asked on the motors forum on boards.ie before- might be worth your while taking a look over there


----------



## bobalong (13 May 2010)

_"Best car for 3 kids under 4 ?  "_

Have they passed their driving test 

Sorry - gave me a giggle when I saw your title ..

Ok back on message ..

Bobalong


----------



## berlininvest (4 Aug 2010)

Thanks everyone!  Some good ideas there.  

Am thinking of trying to knock another year out of my Passat, I would have to buy a slimmer seat for my 3yo.  Then might look again at the S-Max, Galaxy , Trajet or Xara.  

Prob won't buy a saloon, if I'm trading up it'll be a people carrier type of some description.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Angies (4 Aug 2010)

Hi,
Just wondering does the passat have 3 full seat belts in the back? Im in the same position but my avensis only has a lap belt in the middle so i dont think i will get 3 children in the back.


----------



## berlininvest (4 Aug 2010)

Yes it has 3 full seat belts in the back.


----------



## Angies (5 Aug 2010)

Thanks for that. Might be easier to trade one saloon for another than trying to trade a saloon for a 7 seater. Would love a passat too!


----------



## homebird (6 Aug 2010)

Don't you find it so annoying that you've to change cars to fit 3 car seats? Why doesn't someone make slimmer car seats? 

Does anyone know of any car seat makes that are slimmer? I am looking at all 3 types - newborn and forward facing and booster. I can't see any variation in width in the shops.


----------



## berlininvest (6 Aug 2010)

There is lots of variation in car seat dimensions e.g. the Britax Evolva is quite wide (but highly recommended otherwise).  

You only have to go to a baby / nursery shop to have a look and see the variation in widths.  

If you can't see it, then use a tape measure, or compare them back to back or try them out in the car which is the best way.


----------



## landlord (7 Aug 2010)

Nissan Quashquai +2 (7 seater).  1.5 diesel and the newer model (available in the u.k.)is tax band B which is only 156 euro a year tax. I think they claim approx just under 60 miles to the gallon. The irish dealers are selling the older version tax band C and wont admit there is a new version which is tax band B.


----------



## nediaaa (7 Aug 2010)

try Micksgarage.ie for baby seats. they are very helpful


----------



## berlininvest (7 Aug 2010)

Sorry, I can't see much selection of car seats there - am i missing something?


----------



## berlininvest (25 Oct 2010)

have cracked the problem of 3 carseats in the back of an 05 passat - very happy!

Using a Nania Beline (aka BabyWeavers Opus I believe, aka Team Tex Ferrari (!) I believe) instead of the Britax Evolva.  So much less bulky.  Can then fit in maxi cosi tobi plus a mamas and papas infant seat with base.

Might cross post this as it was such a puzzle and no-one online suggested it.


----------



## AlbacoreA (26 Oct 2010)

Apart from getting them in, the problem, then is leaning in to access the middle seat. Watch your back or you'll hurt it.


----------



## huskerdu (29 Oct 2010)

I have an Avensis with  a full seat belt in the middle, not just a lap best.  I have one full car seat and 2 booster seats.
All fit neatly, but there is a knack to getting all three in without a lot of elbows flying. 

I bought the smallest booster seats available ( in Smyths Toys). Whiel the OP asked about 3 kids under 4, my older two are beyond 4  and are in boosters.
It's the wings on the sides of the booster seats that cause the problem. Haven't resorted to sawing them off, but it nearly got to that. 
 I have a Maxi Cosi Tobi car seat. Its not very small, but the base that sits on the seat is quite neat which is what matters.


----------



## Boyd (29 Oct 2010)

berlininvest said:


> Using a Nania Beline (aka BabyWeavers Opus I believe, aka Team Tex Ferrari (!) I believe) instead of the Britax Evolva.  So much less bulky.  Can then fit in maxi cosi tobi plus a mamas and papas infant seat with base.



Never before have I read a sentence on AAM and had no idea what the person was on about, but berlininvest you have managed it


----------

